# How many is to many?



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 21, 2019)

I have 25 mantids _(I had 27 but had two thistle deaths),_ I have talked to a few breeders that have 100 or more not counting nymphs.

*I'm curious: *


How many mantids you have?

How many mantids do you consider too many for yourself? 

How much time do you take for _care/cleaning/feeding_?

Do your mantids have their own space such as a room or shed?

How many species do you have?

How do you choose which species you want?

How long have you been in the hobby?

For myself, I think I could handle around 100 easily and right now I spend around 9 hours a week with care/cleaning/feeding but I'm pretty OCD lol To be fair if you add taking photos you could add several more hours a week.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 21, 2019)

A mod should probably move this to the General Mantis Discussions, but great topic! 

My answers are:


52 individuals, 11 ooths

Over 100, idk. I'll reach that limit soon!

Weekly, probably 2-3 hours.

Yes, I keep them in my closet, which is set up with screen shelves and heat. During the summer, when we are camping, they live in a tent which I call 'The Mantis Tent'. It's a favorite place of many of the campground kids. 

15, including ooths and purchases in the mail currently. This includes:

Popa spurca

Gongylus gongylodes

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii

Hymenopus coronatus

Galinthias amoena

Brunneria borealis

Phyllocrania paradoxa

Parasphendale affinis

Miomantis caffra

Creobroter pictipennis

Tenodera sinensis

Creobroter gemmatus

Phyllovates chlorophea

Blepharosis mendica

Parasphendale Kenya sp.


I choose by what deals I can find! I'm always on the lookout for ooths and breeding groups of various species.

3½-4 years.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 21, 2019)

OMG I would love a mantis tent I can see why its a fav   and wow you have a lot! Any tips for Blepharosis mendica?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 21, 2019)

Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> OMG I would love a mantis tent I can see why its a fav   and wow you have a lot! Any tips for Blepharosis mendica?


Hot and dry, but more humid when it comes close to a molt.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (May 22, 2019)

*How many mantids you have?*


41 with 16 more on the way



*How many mantids do you consider too many for yourself? *


Huh? That's a question for someone else.



*How much time do you take for care/cleaning/feeding?*


Averaged out, ~2 hrs per day. But, I fuss over them, and live among them during that time, so it's immersion.



*Do your mantids have their own space such as a room or shed?*


Not yet. I keep them in two areas. One area is away from the rest, for matured males.



*How many species do you have?*


Currently 13 ( panthers died   ), with 3 more on the way: H. venosa, H. coronatus, P, paradoxa, P. wahlbergii, G. gongylodes, P. guineensis, M. caffra, P. illudens, H. membranacea, B. mendica, R. basalis, R. stalli, D. truncata    [O. planiceps, D. lobata, P chlorophaea]

I also have an M. religiosa ooth that may or may not be fertile. Time to find out.  


*How do you choose which species you want?*


Usually availability.



*How long have you been in the hobby?*


Since around Sept 2018.


----------



## Synapze (May 22, 2019)

Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> How﻿ ﻿many mantids ﻿you have?﻿


At the moment, 21 and several ooths, but that changes frequently when I make trades. 



Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> How many mantids﻿﻿ do you co﻿ns﻿ider too many for yourself? ﻿﻿


When it starts seeming like a chore... it's too many. 

I went through "how many mantids can I keep at the same time" stage a while back, but now I just acquire species that I'm interested in experiencing when the opportunity arises. Sometimes it's easier to keep more, especially when it comes to purchasing feeders. If I have to order BBF in bulk, I might as well get my money's worth since they are perishable... why waste product when you can keep enough mantids to eat them all. 



Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> How much﻿﻿ time do ﻿﻿﻿﻿you take for _care/cleaning/feeding_?


Average 30 mins a day on care/cleaning/feeding. I have a pretty good system worked out. I don't really count handling time... that's just for fun. 



Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> Do your mantids﻿﻿ have their own﻿ space such as﻿ a room﻿ or shed?


I have a "bug corner" and some specimens throughout the house.



Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> How many species﻿﻿ do you have?


26 at the moment: 

Tenodera sinensis

Sphodromantis lineola

Hierodula membranacea

Hierodula venosa 

Stagmomantis carolina

Sphodromantis aurea

Deroplatys lobata

Creobroter pictipennis

Pseudocreobotra ocellata

Creobroter gemmatus 

Rhombodera megaera

Tenodera angustipennis

Phyllocrania paradoxa 

Gonatista grisea

Hierodula majuscula

Pseudoxyops perpulchra

Pnigomantis medioconstricta

Parasphendale sp. 

Phyllovates chlorophaea

Galinthias amoena

More coming soon. 



Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> How do you choose﻿ ﻿which species ﻿you want﻿﻿﻿﻿?﻿﻿


Appearance, demeanor, care requirements. I do keep multiples of the same species, but I like to experience as many different species as available. I avoid delicate species unless they're really spectacular... or when I can get a great deal. 



Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> How long﻿﻿ ﻿have you been in the hobby?﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


A little over a year. Most of my original specimens are still alive, but I'm afraid I'll be having lots of vacancies soon.  On the positive side, I'll have the opportunity to try other species.


----------



## Synapze (May 22, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> *How﻿ many mantids do you consider too many for yourself? *
> 
> 
> Huh? That's﻿ a question for someone else.﻿﻿


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 22, 2019)

Synapze said:


>


My thoughts exactly!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 23, 2019)

Love the replies lol thank you so much for sharing


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (May 24, 2019)

*How many mantids you have? *-Currently 8, soon to be about 48+ with the two and a half ghost ooths I'm trying to hatch.

*How many mantids do you consider too many for yourself? *- I am currently happy with the 8 that I have. Ideally I would like to keep it at or below 12, but with what looks like a breeding pair of Idolos and my ghost mantises pumping out ooths that I can't get rid of fast enough, I have a feeling I will have mantises coming out of my ears for quite some time. Too much would be where I couldn't keep them all fed and they start suffering, which, aside from forgetting to place an order for pupa once, hasn't happened.

*How much time do you take for care/cleaning/feeding?* -About 10 minutes a day on actual husbandry, sometimes less. Overall its about an hour per day just staring at them in amazement. Now, how much _money_ I've spent...

*Do your mantids have their own space such as a room or shed? *-They have their own shelving unit in my office that I never use, so basically their own room. I find its easier to climate control the entire room rather than individually.

*How many species do you have? *- 3

*How do you choose which species you want? *- I'm superficial, so basically how cool they look--I can improvise and adapt for their environmental needs (at least its worked well for me up to now anyway) 

*How long have you been in the hobby?﻿* - I've loved mantises since I was old enough to learn about them at about 6 years old. However, as far as actual keeping mantises, about 6 months.


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 24, 2019)

Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> How many mantids you have?


9 at the moment



Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> How many mantids do you consider too many for yourself?


i don't know. my hubby doesnt like my hobby so much, I will say my till my desk is full



Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> How much time do you take for _care/cleaning/feeding_?


Maybe 1 hour with cleaning feeders and hissers too. Feeding take more time, have 2 mantids that are terrible eaters (males) but I keep handfeeding them, better a few bites than nothing.



Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> Do your mantids have their own space such as a room or shed?


No, they are living on my desk (so I can see them)



Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> How many species do you have?


5: 3 hierdola membranacrea, 1H masjuscula, 2 ghosts, 2 creobroter gemmatus



Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> How do you choose which species you want?


Seeing pics of mantids of others (like panthers) and what my breeder has in stock. and what species can live in room temperature.



Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> How long have you been in the hobby?


I think 1,5 years by now. I still love mantids


----------



## Mitch65009 (Jun 13, 2019)

I'ma be honest, I think 10 is too much  I just dont have space or time, or money.


----------



## Jaywo (Jun 13, 2019)

I think I'm reaching that point. Taking about 1 hour to feed my brood.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 14, 2019)

Jaywo said:


> I think I'm reaching that point. Taking about 1 hour to feed my brood.


Lol I spent an hour feeding just the mantids on fruit flies last night! I still have a lot more that have graduated to bbs, dubias, and moths to feed today!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 14, 2019)

As I use those pads in my cups, feeding dubia is a chore.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 14, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> As I use those pads in my cups, feeding dubia is a chore.


I bet!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Sticky (Jun 20, 2019)

You can never have too many!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 25, 2019)

Mitch65009 said:


> I'ma be honest, I think 10 is too much  I just dont have space or time, or money.


i have 10


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 25, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> i have 10


I have 19 coming Friday


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 26, 2019)

19 :blink: !  Isn't that too much in 1 x??


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 26, 2019)

Down one. LoL. 9 idolos, 4 blephs, 5 Popa spurca. 

I'll survive.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 26, 2019)

You lost an idolo? 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 26, 2019)

They're being relayed through my SC partner. They were shipped communally. Two molted next day and were cannibalized. Another got stuck in its molt. My seller sent extras of blephs and idolos so im only really down one idolo, but still up one on blephs. All good. 

Theyre no longer communal.


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 26, 2019)

They should be here Friday.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 26, 2019)

Oh no! I'm sorry you lost those two, and hopefully they all arrive safely!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 26, 2019)

AND the Popa spurca  unk:


----------



## sschind (Jun 28, 2019)

I think having more than 5 is being greedy and selfish.  Any mantis owner with more than 5 should be looked down upon and/or shunned by the rest of the community.  Since it saddens me to no end to see such otherwise wonderful people being looked down upon and/or shunned by anyone I am prepared to make the ultimate sacrifice for my mantis keeping brothers and sisters.   For anyone with more than 5 I propose that you choose your 5 favorites and send the rest to me.  Of course this will give me many more than 5 and as a result I will no doubt be looked down upon and/or shunned by the rest of you but that is a sacrifice I am willing to make.  I will take it upon my shoulders to be the one shunned and/or looked down upon so that the rest of you do not have to experience such intense shunning and/or looked down uponness.

There is no need to thank me.  I realize that by my committing such an unselfish act of heroism you will be tempted to raise me to a level heretofore reserved for Gods and/or really good sports people and maybe your favorite actors and maybe even a few singers (but not that Bieber guy)  but I assure you that should not be the case.  I am no one special.   Yes, I will have made it possible for the rest of you to pursue your hobby unencumbered by the guilt that keeping more than 5 specimens brings with it and yes I will be seen as as a pariah (perhaps even a piranha) by everyone else in the mantis keeping community but just knowing everyone else is able to participate in this wonderful hobby with a guilt free conscience means more to me than all the shunning and/or looking down upon in the world.  Though my shoulders may droop from crushing weight of this burden and my heart shall no doubt be rendered unwhole knowing everyone is looking down upon me and/or shunning me my spirits will be lifted high by knowing no one else will ever have to experience such grief and despair.  That alone shall be all the deification I need.

So what are you all waiting for.    PM me for my address and get to sending all those extra specimens out.  The sooner you get it done the sooner you will feel the relief of knowing you are no longer being shunned and/or looked down upon.  I'm not going to wait around forever and this offer will not run through eternity. 10-15 years maybe 50 tops and I'll be dead and you will be on your own.  However,   I would be willing to bet that even if I should revoke this offer there would be someone willing to horn in on my  incomparable generosity and be willing to take this unsavory task upon themselves and far be it from me to prevent it.  Just be aware, should you yourself attempt such an act,  there is no way in heck I am going to send you any of MY extras.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 28, 2019)

I am keeping my 10 mantids with me




Tthey are mine


----------



## Synapze (Jun 28, 2019)

sschind said:


> I think having﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ ﻿more than 5 is being﻿ greedy and selfish.  Any mantis owner with more ﻿than 5 should be ﻿﻿looked down upon and/or shunned by the rest of the community﻿.  ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


You just pulled the pin out of the grenade! 

Hilarious post.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 28, 2019)

sschind said:


> I think having more than 5 is being greedy and selfish.  Any mantis owner with more than 5 should be looked down upon and/or shunned by the rest of the community.  Since it saddens me to no end to see such otherwise wonderful people being looked down upon and/or shunned by anyone I am prepared to make the ultimate sacrifice for my mantis keeping brothers and sisters.   For anyone with more than 5 I propose that you choose your 5 favorites and send the rest to me.  Of course this will give me many more than 5 and as a result I will no doubt be looked down upon and/or shunned by the rest of you but that is a sacrifice I am willing to make.  I will take it upon my shoulders to be the one shunned and/or looked down upon so that the rest of you do not have to experience such intense shunning and/or looked down uponness.
> 
> There is no need to thank me.  I realize that by my committing such an unselfish act of heroism you will be tempted to raise me to a level heretofore reserved for Gods and/or really good sports people and maybe your favorite actors and maybe even a few singers (but not that Bieber guy)  but I assure you that should not be the case.  I am no one special.   Yes, I will have made it possible for the rest of you to pursue your hobby unencumbered by the guilt that keeping more than 5 specimens brings with it and yes I will be seen as as a pariah (perhaps even a piranha) by everyone else in the mantis keeping community but just knowing everyone else is able to participate in this wonderful hobby with a guilt free conscience means more to me than all the shunning and/or looking down upon in the world.  Though my shoulders may droop from crushing weight of this burden and my heart shall no doubt be rendered unwhole knowing everyone is looking down upon me and/or shunning me my spirits will be lifted high by knowing no one else will ever have to experience such grief and despair.  That alone shall be all the deification I need.
> 
> So what are you all waiting for.    PM me for my address and get to sending all those extra specimens out.  The sooner you get it done the sooner you will feel the relief of knowing you are no longer being shunned and/or looked down upon.  I'm not going to wait around forever and this offer will not run through eternity. 10-15 years maybe 50 tops and I'll be dead and you will be on your own.  However,   I would be willing to bet that even if I should revoke this offer there would be someone willing to horn in on my  incomparable generosity and be willing to take this unsavory task upon themselves and far be it from me to prevent it.  Just be aware, should you yourself attempt such an act,  there is no way in heck I am going to send you any of MY extras.


Hahaha  I almost believed you for a second! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## sschind (Jun 28, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> I am keeping my 10 mantids with me
> 
> 
> 
> Tthey are mine


I am without doubt greatly saddened by your decision but at the same time I can not help but admire the spirit with which you are willing to endure the imensitude of the shunning and looking down upon you shall be forced to endure.  I doff my hat to you my good lady.  You are indeed strong.



MantisGirl13 said:


> Hahaha  I almost believed you for a second!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


How far did you get?



Synapze said:


> You just pulled the pin out of the grenade!
> 
> Hilarious post.


You are no doubt comparing my offer to rid the hobby of guilt as akin to throwing myself upon a live grenade.  Well done my friend, very well done indeed.  I heartily approve.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 28, 2019)

sschind said:


> How far did you﻿ get?






sschind said:


> There﻿ is no need﻿ to thank me﻿.


About here I realized you were kidding. 

You are too funny!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## sschind (Jun 28, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> About here I realized you were kidding.
> 
> You are too funny!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I probably wasn't your favorite person at that point was I?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 28, 2019)

sschind said:


> I probably wasn't your favorite person at that point was I?


Nope! Lol  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## mantisfan101 (Jul 11, 2019)

Not enough.


----------

